# Adobe's Warrior



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Just for kicks and giggles, what do you think of my old man?

And no, his pigment isn't bad xD He's old (10 years and 4 months).

I know these pics aren't the best, and I'll be getting some new ones soon. These are only a couple days old though 


















Front head shot









Profile shot


















SUPER old pic from when I was first learning how to show and stack









Taken two years ago 









And more head shots xD


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

i think he looks great for an "old man"! He just has so much love in his face you can tell he's had a great life!


----------



## blackwulff (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beefcake! Hubba hubba! He may be a senior, but he hasn't lost his looks! The grey on the muzzle gives him that distinguished, experienced look.

Did you get him from vom Drachenberg kennels? (it may be obvious to some, but I'm not skilled at reading those long names and titles, so I need to ask)

Go Packers!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Nope, not a Drachenberg dog at all ^_^

He's the half German/half American dog I was telling you about. He actually hails from Adobe kennels in Texas. Ranger was supposed to be a Narc dog, and was in the middle of his training when he was bitten by a rattlesnake.

Due to his injury recovery time, they were forced to wash him out of the program, and he was sold to a pet home. Unfortunately, Rangerdog was bored out of his mind, and Brian (the man who bought him and a long family friend of ours) was physically unable to do anything with him.

And that's where I came in ;-) I began training him when he was around 6 years old, and the rest is history  He's the reason I have my Mouse, lol.

He was doing the work and being shown and he has a great temperament, and a big part of me is regretting not having him collected for future breeding (he's now neutered).


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Do you have a picture anywhere of your boy moving? He has an excellent shoulder. High withers flowing into a very good topline. His croup is a bit steep. I would like to see firmer pasterns. Overall there isn't a lot I would improve. While I would like to see a darker saddle his color is very rich with strong browns and very dark undertones. Nice dog.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

No pics of him moving, but I can most definitely get some.

I will tell you that he's a bit dirty in the rear. It's not his angulation though. He's bit cow hocked.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

No need. I was curious if you had some from when he was younger. Would have liked to have seen them.

Did you show him much?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

No, not as much as I probably should have. Everybody told me (other breeders) he would have been finishable, but you know how it is sometimes :-/

I showed him more in the veterans class than anything else, and quite often he got a good hard look for BOB, but a younger dog was selected. In that picture above, the judge came up to me afterwards and told me that she had almost given him breed, but the other male was cleaner in the rear.

The fact that she had even considered him had made my day, because the dog I nearly beat was being handled by....Kent Boyles xD!


----------

